# Kempton Park Show 2010



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Advance notification of a joint societies show to be held at Kempton Park Race course on 15th August 2010.

PM me for further details.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Discussed this at my local club last week and the organisers asking for clubs to make a speculative investment to cover base cost. That being on the basis that they would get back a pro-rata share the final profits. If i recall covering the outlay include something like a £5 entry, at least 200 tables and a thousand paying entrants.
Bearing in mind that about 20 million people are about an hours drive away from Kempton Park I think the expectation of 1000 paying customers is probably a wild underestimate. In addition the location is pretty handy for breeders on the other side of the channel to get to. Hence I would envisage the organisers not having to much trouble getting the place full of tables. So, overall likely to be a jolly good old success.

So, is this come on board investment opportunity offered to clubs also
open to individuals? if so i might be interested in putting the odd shilling in. Tell you wot it will probably pay more than my endowment.


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 
we are interested can you give us some details


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

do we need another show also this is very close to when the madestone show is usually on so that will ruin that there is also the possibilty of an extra doncaster show and extra rodbaston the shows this year have been dieing very early plus you see the great same faces again and again how do they intend on getting new people to come to these shows saying all that ill still book tables


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I was thinking about this, im pretty sure the West Mids show will be around same time next year as it was this year ie beginning of August putting the shows in direct conflict. Doncaster is what end of June and end of September, pretty close. 

Anymore details on this Kempton park show?


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

I think August was picked so that it didnt clash with any other large UK or European Show. Its a shame that MRAC are committed to their show, it would have been nice to have them aboard for the combined society show. Question is will it effect both shows?

The IHS were also aware of the combined show - down south, so who knows.

Metamorphosis, what details would you like? If I can help I will, if I cant, I will contact the FBH secretary for the answers. If you require table booking info, please PM me. Hope this helps in its own small way.

Cheers

Grandpa


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

hold on mrac have had 2 shows around that date so not much research was done so that it did not clash and it is one of the larger shows


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Penfold,

I'll PM you


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

penfold said:


> hold on mrac have had 2 shows around that date so not much research was done so that it did not clash and it is one of the larger shows


Agreed.

So in the space of 2 months (ish) theres MRAC, West Mids, Doncaster, BRAS and Rodbaston may be announcing another date. I cant find Hamm/Houten dates for 2010 ATM.

Are the FBH sure they can attract the other socities when their events are already planned/booked, things are done a year in advance usually. Surely the idea of a combined event would be to entice every other socitiey to bring their breeder contacts and their members creating an uber show. So picking a month when there are no/few shows nearby would be best idea.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Grandpa said:


> I think August was picked so that it didnt clash with any other large UK or European Show. Its a shame that MRAC are committed to their show, it would have been nice to have them aboard for the combined society show. Question is will it effect both shows?
> 
> Grandpa


Quite clearly it clashes with two UK shows, and will no doubt affect those shows. The West Midland show and Maidstone shows. Obviously little research was done when setting a date. As for MRAC committment to their local shows, I would like to mention that the combined show is not meant as a replacement, but an addition. I would be interested to know which clubs have combined to make the show, and how many of them were involved in the actual choosing of a venue and date?
Also, how many of them won't be holding local shows in 2010.


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

MRAC where invited to inspect the venue before it was booked, the offer was declined...

Any one wanting more info on this event please email the FBH secretary direct. 

Peter, at [email protected]


Grandpa has gone, bye...


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

> MRAC where invited to inspect the venue before it was booked, the offer was declined...


We were invited to go along the day the deposit was to be paid. There didn't seem much point.
I don't know how much involvement other clubs had in choosing the venue, dates etc, but we were not consulted until everything was set.
Hardly a 'combined' effort.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

The date is one of the worst ever suggested for a meeting bang in the middle of when many will be on holiday, it WILL effect numbers and could decrease attendance at other shows near the dates. Most efected will be those booking tables and many may leave it late before booking to see which shows are going to have maximum attendance.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont like the way the fbh have flexed there muscles and walked over the other clubs sorry but not impressed


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

So from what i can gather MRAC, WMRS and IHS arent particularly involved leaving who? PRAS, BRAS and ERAC?

How much support has this show got? The initial outlay is rather significant, is this definitely going ahead?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

penfold said:


> i dont like the way the fbh have flexed there muscles and walked over the other clubs sorry but not impressed


I agree a bit more communication would not have been a bad idea.



Zak said:


> So from what i can gather MRAC, WMRS and IHS arent particularly involved leaving who? PRAS, BRAS and ERAC?
> 
> How much support has this show got? The initial outlay is rather significant, is this definitely going ahead?


Dude, this whole situation seems so unfair. The Show at Kidderminster is fantastic and brilliantly organised. Also I went to quite a few Shows this year and the venue at Kiddy was fantastic.

If there was more communication between organizations then perhaps our Hobby could be more united than having a big wedge stuck in the middle.

I of course will support all the reptile shows that I can. But for me it is always better the devil you know.


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think kempton's a great idea, all others shows are well over an hour away


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bit odd not being on a Sunday though, makes it tricky for people who work.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Zak said:


> So from what i can gather MRAC, WMRS and IHS arent particularly involved leaving who? PRAS, BRAS and ERAC?
> 
> How much support has this show got? The initial outlay is rather significant, is this definitely going ahead?


And the EHS!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ok, look at it another way. This could be the 'big' one, the one that may put the UK on the Hamm/Houten map?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> And the EHS!


Is the EHS involved or not?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Zak said:


> Is the EHS involved or not?


The EHS has been asked to be involved as have the other clubs.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

The show date is no worse than say the MRAC show being on a bank holiday weekend. The MRAC show is well attended - not everyone goes away throughout August!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

but that show is basically jumping on top of the mrac show .


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Not everyone has a car - travelling to your local show is easier for those without a car. When I had to use public transport I would only go to the local shows as getting to the farther away ones was too expensive. In addition, the owner of Kempton Park is 100% behind us as he has had dealings with ET and has previously told her where to get off! He is not likely to pull the plug when she starts objecting to the show - that has to count in our favour surely. 
We could always go back to no shows at all - at least that would stop everyone arguing the toss about who has the right to have a show where and when.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> Not everyone has a car - travelling to your local show is easier for those without a car. When I had to use public transport I would only go to the local shows as getting to the farther away ones was too expensive. In addition, the owner of Kempton Park is 100% behind us as he has had dealings with ET and has previously told her where to get off! He is not likely to pull the plug when she starts objecting to the show - that has to count in our favour surely.
> We could always go back to no shows at all - at least that would stop everyone arguing the toss about who has the right to have a show where and when.


 well in that case lets just put them all on @ the same weekend :whip:


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you have times yet ? Being a week day I expect a lot of people will have to book the day off work.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

axvy69 said:


> Do you have times yet ? Being a week day I expect a lot of people will have to book the day off work.


It's on a weekend - Saturday.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

kingsnake said:


> The show date is no worse than say the MRAC show being on a bank holiday weekend. The MRAC show is well attended - not everyone goes away throughout August!


I did NOT say EVERYONE goes away throughout August is SAID MANY!!! - DO NOT twist my words or statements!.

The FACT is last week in July and 1st two weeks in August are THE MOST popular and advanced booked holiday weeks of the year.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> It's on a weekend - Saturday.


15th is a Sunday.......


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Lotus Nut said:


> 15th is a Sunday.......


Well I was half right :lol2:


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's on a Sunday then that's brilliant. Count me in, can't wait.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> The EHS has been asked to be involved as have the other clubs.


And will you be involved?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Zak said:


> And will you be involved?


TBH WTF has it got to do with you? Why are you so keen to know? 
It is a joint committee decision. No decision has been made yet.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Caz said:


> TBH WTF has it got to do with you? Why are you so keen to know?
> It is a joint committee decision. No decision has been made yet.


:2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> TBH WTF has it got to do with you? Why are you so keen to know?
> It is a joint committee decision. No decision has been made yet.


Wow!

Mainly because im part of the West Midland reptile society committee and im just gathering whether societies on a whole are interested in this combined show or not. I can see the merits of a combined show but surely the logistics are a nightmare and the whole procedure will need extra planning time, its going to be X amount of people who've never worked together, with different working practices trying to create one event. It might be on your doorstep but its a fair distance for us and it being so close to our original show date we're trying to figure out whether its worth being involved or not.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Zak said:


> Wow! Because im part of the West Midland reptile society, im just gathering whether societies on a whole are interested in this combined show or not.


Wow? Sorry if it seemed harsh but you were just firing questions with no explanation as to why.
I think it is safe to say the EHS are interested because of the potential grief our small societies have finding and retaining a venue. That said I would hate to see the demise of the local events.

Ah you edited as I replied.
I don't see the travel and logistics a problem really. A lot less of a problem than going to Hamm or Houten. The venue while not on our doorstep, is in England and has good transport links by road or rail.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm getting extremely disheartened with the amount of vitriol being dished out. Lets cast our minds back to 4 or 5 years ago shall we when the only shows we could go to were the European shows.......
The Antis follow these forums - just keep giving them ammo.......


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> I'm getting extremely disheartened with the amount of vitriol being dished out. *Lets cast our minds back to 4 or 5 years ago shall we when the only shows we could go to were the European shows.......*
> The Antis follow these forums - just keep giving them ammo.......


And the EHS show.
Where's the 'vitriol'?


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

And all this above is even before you all attempt to work together. :gasp::whistling2:.

Says it all really, and is the reason why the "Anti's" as per usual have the upper hand, and continue to be that thorn in your sides.

Maureen.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear in mind its only a few people being arsey in this thread.. whom I doubt will remotely lend a hand at all.



Oh and for the forumite in Cupar, Fife.. if you are so unsure and keep coming up with potential issues for this particualr show... then do your own scottish show.. and then you wont have to worry your head about travelling..


----------



## cheesy (Jun 21, 2009)

i think every1 has valid points i went to west mids show and it was excellent be crap 4 it be cancelled cos another show was on at same time. maureens right we shud stop the arguing giving the antis ammo but also listen to others how would u like it if a another show set up on the dates youve got booked id be pretty annoyd after all hard work put in


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

OK,

I have received a few PM's about The Combined societies show at Kempton Park, so I'm back to make this posting;

As far has I know the Kempton Park Show is definitely ON.
the date; SUNDAY 15TH AUGUST 2010
The time; Under discussion either - 10 am to 4pm. 10 am to 4.30 pm, 10.30am to 4.30 pm.
Rules, Regs and table info available from the FBH Secretary or PM me with your email addy and I'll pass it on, for the FBH to contact you .

Personally I hope this show is a resounding success, and will be with your support!


----------



## snakekeeper84 (Jan 14, 2010)

Grandpa said:


> OK,
> 
> I have received a few PM's about The Combined societies show at Kempton Park, so I'm back to make this posting;
> 
> ...




do you know the adress of the this show as i would much like to go:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

snakekeeper84 said:


> do you know the adress of the this show as i would much like to go:2thumb:


:lol2:
Horse Racing at Kempton


----------

